# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  كتئاب بعد الولاده اسبابه وعلاجه

## باريسيا

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 

تبدأ هذه الحالة أحيانا في اليوم الثالث بعد الولادة، ويمكن أن تستمر من 10 إلى 14 يوما.
وتمتاز هذه الفترة بالبكاء دون سبب، الشعور بالضيق، والشعور بالحزن والإحباط.
وتصيب كآبة ما بعد الولادة النساء عشوائياً، ولا ترتبط بشخصية الأم. فكل أنواع النساء
يمكن أن يصبن بهذه الحالة الشائعة، ولا تعرف الكثيرات بأن المساعدة متوفرة لهن.

**أما السبب المحتمل لكآبة الطفل الرضيع فهو الهبوط السريع في مستويات البروجسترونِ التي 
تَحدث في جسمِ كل امرأةِ بعد الوِلادة. وينخفض مستوى البروجسترون من 40 مرة كحده 
الأعلى أثناء الدورة الحيضية المنتظمة إلى المستوى منخفض لا يكاد يظهر في فحص الدم.
وهذا التغييرِ المثير يمكن أن يسبب تأثيرا كبيرا على عواطف الأم الجديدة.
وتعاني حوالي 50 إلى 80 بالمائة من كل الأمهات الجديدات 
(سواء اللواتي أنجبن طفلهن الأول أَو العاشر) من الكآبة المصاحبة للولادة. 
وبالرغم من أنه من المزعج أن لا تكوني الصورةَ المثاليةَ عن الأم سعيدة، إلا أن كآبة 
ما بعد الولادة تختفي لوحدها. وتمر أكثر النساء عبر التجربة بشكل جيّدةَ جداً مع
دعم العائلة والأصدقاء.

إذا كنت تعانين من هذه الكآبة، فمن المهم أن تشعري بدعم المحيطين بك. 
ويجب أن تتلقي الرعاية أنت وطفلك الرضيع. التأكيد على أن هذا الوقت الصعب 
سيمر وبأنك محبوبة ومحط رعاية واهتمام الآخرين سيزيد من مشاعر الطمأنينة والراحة.

ومن العوامل التي تساهم في جعل الكآبة أسوأ بكثير، مشكلة قلة النومِ والتي تعاني منها تقريبا 
كل الأمهات الجديدات. لذا فمن الضروري جداً أن تحصلي على قسط وافر من الراحة، 
والنوم الكاف. إذا كنتِ تشعرين بالتعب فقد لا تتذكرين تناول الطعام، وبذلك تتعرضين لفترات 
من تراجع مستويات السكر في الدم. الأمر الذي يسبب معاناة، وستقل قدرتك على امتصاص 
الهرمونات التي تنتجيها.

الأعراض الحادة:

تواجه 10 إلى 15 % من الأمهات الجديدات أعراض مختلفة من 
الكآبة التي تتطور لتصبح كآبة شديدة:-
o صعوبة اتخاذ القرارات.
o الشعور بالنقص.
o الخوف من الوحدة.
o تخيلات عن الكوارث والحوادث.
o الشعور بعدم الرغبة في الطفل.
o الرغبة بهجر العائلة.
o نوبات من الرعب.
o الخوف والقلق.
o الإحساس بعد السيطرة.
o عدم الاهتمام بالنشاطات التي كانت ممتعة في السابق.
o مشاكل النوم.
o الكوابيس.

بعض هذه الأعراض، بأشكالها المعتدلة، تعتبر تكيّف طبيعي للأمومة. 
على أية حال إذا كانت هذه الأعراض ثابتة، ومتطرفة فأنت بحاجة للمعالجة.
يبدأ المستوى الأعمقِ لكآبة ما بعد الولادة عادة ضمن الأسابيع الستة الأولى إلى الثمانية
التي تلي الولادة لكنها قَد تَظهر في أي وقت من السنة الأولى. إذا ظهرت الأعراض 
التالية بعد شهرينِ من الولادة، فقد تتسلل إليك مشاعر الكآبة، وقد لا تعرفين المشكلة حتى 
تمرين بالأعراضِ الحادة. في الحقيقة، قد يلاحظ الآخرون حولك المشكلة قبلك.

تطور أعداد قليلة من الأمهات الجدد، حوالي واحد أو اثنان بألف، أعراض حادّةَ جداً، 
عادة في الأيام القليلة الأولى بعد الولادة، التي تتحول إلى اختلال عصبي. في هذه الحالات 
النادرة تفقد الأم إحساسها بالحقيقة وتصاب بالأوهام أو الهلوسه الحادة. وقد تصبح خطراً 
على نفسها أو الطفل الرضيع. ومن المهم جداً أن تتلقى أي أم جديدة تعاني من هذه 
الأعراض مساعدة طبية فوراً.

**كما ذكرنا سابقاً، فأن التغيرات الحادة في مستويات هرمون ما بعد الولادة تعتبر المسئولة عن 
كآبة ما بعد الولادة. وفي حين أن هذه هي الحقيقة، إلا أن المعالجة بالهرمونات تشمل 
على نتائج مختلفة، وتبين أن الآباء والأمهات حتى الذين يتبنون الأطفال يعانون
من أعراض مشابهة لكآبة ما بعد الولادة.

بعض العوامل التي تشكل خطرا على كآبة ما بعد الولادة:

o تاريخ عائلي للإصابة بالمرض.
o حوادث كآبة رئيسية أخرى
o تاريخ من المشاكل الهرمونية مثل أعراض الدورة الشهرية
o التوتر الزوجي، عدم الحصول على الدعم من الشريك.
o استهلاك معظم الوقت خارج المنزل.
o ابتعاد الزوج عن البيت لفترات طويلة.
o موت أحد الوالدين في سنوات المراهقة أو الطفولة.
o تناول الأدوية.

اتخاذ الخطوات الإيجابية:-

أهم شيء يجب أن تتذكريه إذا علمت بأنك مصابة بكآبة ما بعد الولادة، هو انه ليس خطأك.
وبأنك لم تقومي بعمل أي خطأ، وبأنك لست مصابة بالجنون، وبأن المساعدة متوفرة.

وهناك عدة أشياء يمكنك القيام بها لمساعدتك:

احصلي على الراحة، اهتمي بنفسك، وبالطفل. 
اطلبي مساعدة الآخرين للاهتمام بك، وبالمنزل, وإعداد الطعام، والغسيل، 
والاهتمام بالأطفال الآخرين في المنزل 
قومي بإرضاع الطفل من الثدي، فهذه طريقة رائعة لرفع مستويات 
البرولاكتين (هرمون مهدئ) في الجسم. وبينما يؤخر الإرضاع الطبيعي من 
إنتاج هرمونا البروجسترون والاستروجين، مع عودة الدورة الشهرية. 
يزيل البرولاكتين مشاعر الكآبة، ويسهل عملية الارتباط العاطفي مع الطفل. 
إذا كنت تواجهين مشاكل في إرضاع الطفل، تتوفر حلول عملية في الصيدليات،
يمكنك استشارة الطبيب لمعرفتها.
تجنبي التقيد بجدول إلزامي للعناية بالطفل، اتركي الأمور تجري كما هي، 
وتجنبي الإرهاق والتعب.
تناولي وجبات غذائية متوازنة خلال النهار، تناولي كميات صغيرة من الكربوهيدرات 
المعقدة (النشويات)، مثل الخبز، والمعكرونة، والذرة المقرمشة، والبطاطا. 
وابدئي بتناول هذه الكميات الصغيرة بعد نصف ساعة من المشي أو بعد ساعتان من الاستيقاظ.
لا تعزلي نفسك، ومشاعرك عن الآخرين، وخصوصا الطبيب، إذا كنت تشعرين 
بأنك غير طبيعية، قومي بالتحدث مع الطبيب عن هذه المشاعر. انضمي إلى مجموعات 
من الأمهات الجدد في المنطقة، أو الأقارب، وتبادلا الخبرات والأحاديث عن المشاعر 
المتضاربة عن تجربة الولادة.
استفيدي لأقصى الحدود من الوقت الذي تقضيه لوحدك، في الاسترخاء، والاستجمام، 
والراحة. تأملي وارتاحي كلما خلد الطفل إلى النوم.

التقدم الطبي:

تتوفر معلومات طبية جديدة عن حالة كآبة ما بعد الولادة، مما يعني بأنها مرض معترف به طبيا،
وله أعراض وأسباب، وحلول نفسية وطبية. قومي بالقراءة أكثر عن هذا الموضوع
لمعرفة أخر المستجدات.
تقول الدكتورة كاثرينا دالتن، من لندن، بأنها نجحت في علاج كآبة الأمهات الجدد عن طريق استعمال البروجسترونِ الطبيعي عند الولادة. بالإضافة إلى استعمال تشكيلة واسعة من مضادات 
الكآبة لمعالجة هذه المشكلة. كما تساعد العيادات المشهورة الأخرى الأمهات الجديدات 
على الحصول على نوم كاف في أول أسبوعين بعد الولادة.
وتتوفر عدة علاجات بديلة مثل العلاج بالأعشاب، والعلاج الشمولي، والطب الصيني لعلاج 
حالات الكآبة و التخفيف من أعراضها عن طريق تناول هذه الأعشاب على شكل 
شاي مهدئ للأعصاب، ومدر للحليب.
لقد تقدم الطب كثيرا، خصوصا في مجال علاج كآبة ما بعد الولادة. وبالعلاج المناسب 
النفسي والدوائي يمكن للأمهات الجدد أن يشعرن أفضل. 
وأخيرا تذكري سواء كنت تعانين من الإجهاد أو كآبة ما بعد الولادة، 
هناك مساعدة متوفرة، ساعدينا على توفيرها بالصراحة، وأخبار الزوج 
أو الطبيب عن مشاعرك الحقيقية.

منقول للفائده
**
*

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

بـــــــاريسيـــــــا 

يسلمووو هالآيآدي على الموضوع القيم 
يعطيكي العافية

----------


## باريسيا

*الله يسلمك حبيبتي* 
*مرسي كتير على طلتك وردك*

----------

